# herausfinden,welcher server läuft



## Visual EZ++ (23. Mai 2002)

--------------------


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. Mai 2002)

*eMail an den*

Betreiber schicken .... 
Oder was meinst du? Via Script?

Gucke dir mal die Perl-Umgebungsvariable *SERVER_SOFTWARE* an ...

[edit]Warum müssen die Smilie-Links in allen Foren immer unterschiedlich sein? Sollte man mal eine DIN-Norm einführen. ;-)[/edit]


----------



## Visual EZ++ (23. Mai 2002)

--------------------


----------



## fischkrampf (24. Mai 2002)

Das is ja eigentlich kein Stress...

Probier mal eine URL auf dem Serve reinzugeben die es nicht gibt. z.b. http://www.visualez.com/ordnermitbloedemname/

Wenn der Server die Standard-Fehler-Seite anzeigt, schreibt er auch seinen Namen dazu...


Hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------

